# Frontier Play Dry Boxes?



## brokenpaddlejon

I have been looking at different dry boxes NRS, DRE, various others. How can the Frontier Play Dry Box be half what the others cost. Is it any good? Does it leak? If anybody has any info on these boxes I would like to hear it.


----------



## Osprey

I was looking at those too...did you see the video on his website? He demonstrates the box by filling it with water and testing for leaks. The gauge of the aluminum is the same as the other makers too. Seems like an awesome deal. I don't have personal experience with the box but I can attest that Darren (Frontier Play's owner) is a stand up guy who knows his stuff so I don't think he would sell junk. I bought my boat, frame and everything from him a few years ago and have placed many orders through him since, nothing but good things to say.


----------



## dgosn

*Boxes*

I have two of the captains boxes. They seem pretty bombproof. I have mine hanging in my frame by the handles and squeezed together by frame crossbars. I stand/walk on them all the time and have had no problems. I probably have 60 days on them. 

As far as waterproofness. I was plastered sideways on a rock with one of them fully submerged for 5-10 minutes with not a drop of water in it.

The only complaint I have about the captains boxes is that the large latches seem to catch on clothes and legs, but those large latches also make it extra tight......

Buy one. Aluminum will deform due to use and they will loose integrity like any other box. The thickness/grade of aluminum is comparalbe to other manufacturers.

Scott


----------



## Bornwithatail

*Dgosn has a sweet box*

Yep, they're super tough, & the seal is bomber. I'm planning on getting one or two myself.


----------



## dlskayak

brokenpaddlejon said:


> I have been looking at different dry boxes NRS, DRE, various others. How can the Frontier Play Dry Box be half what the others cost. Is it any good? Does it leak? If anybody has any info on these boxes I would like to hear it.


I'm Darren Smith the manufacture of our FrontierPlay dry box. We looked into options to set up a distributor net work which means a person in the middle adding an additional price mark up. We figured we could go directly to the end user through our website and e-Bay store and hopefully word of mouth would help us reach the volume needed. A lot of times quality is associated with cost so people are concerned our product is cheap and won't last. We are proofing that a distribution network when setup properly will create a huge savings for the end user and benefits the seller as well.

Our dry boxes are manufactured at my friend's facililty in Asia who makes high end ATV trailers which are used by the military. The product and quality are excellent. Our distribution network, shipping and warehousing practices allow for extremely low prices where the end user benefits. Check out the video demonstration YouTube - FrontierPlay dry box test


----------



## timmypayne

*High Quality Dryboxes*

I'm very impressed with the large and small dryboxes I've seen from Frontierplay. The gaskets work great as you'll see in the video, and I really like the smooth edges of the welds and corners. In the past I've had my shorts or legs catch on burrs on seams and corners, I think this is especially common on custom boxes or off brand boxes. I've not seen any such problems with the FontierPlay boxes I've inspected. 
I'm also biased because FrontierPlay has generously donated dryboxes for the last few years to a fundraiser I'm affiliated with to benefit the Snake River Fund. I'm sure it's partly to get the stuff out there so people see how bomber it is, but I also think Darren, as a boater and member of the Intermountain river community, knows that a little goodwill and positive word of mouth about the quality of his product goes a long way.


----------



## lmaciag

Customer service rocks too... discovered we needed an extra dry box for a MF trip leaving in 7 days. Placed the order and added a comment about it. I got a personal phone call that the order shipped within an hour from placing the order so I didn't have to pay extra for expedited shipping. AND, I got a report from his MF trip earlier in the month. Can't wait to get the box! Thanks!!!!

Laurie


----------



## Snowhere

Looks like I might have to get a drybox from them. Can't beat the price for a quality product.


----------



## btt

it becomes the standard argument,from wal-mart types---seemingly "low" prices,that's good for you---w/o stepping back,and asking about the "high-costs"(long-term impacts/eco-ethics,etc.) involved in bringing it to you,at that "low" price.just remember,when you look at dlskayaks products,here or on ebay,youre talking about products,made in a third world factory,with the associated enviromental/working conditions shortcuts,and artificial manipulation of currency values(so their product,is ALWAYS the cheapest),that add nothing to helping the US balance sheet---i doubt theyre buying anything from the USA,in return.if you want a competive US made product,from a mom and pop company,that actually contribute to the US tax base/work force,check out the standard/custom drybox sizes(and other custom aluminum work) from smaller stateside suppliers,such as ALL METALS WELDING in grand jct,colorado--(970)-243-6310,and others in your local,stateside areas.and no,i have no connection(or profit motive) to that company,so dont bitch at them---just dealt with them,and used their products,happily.the few extra dollars it may cost,will go a long way to contributing,to keeping us,from endlessly having to borrow money from asia/china,so your children can pay off your latest "rebate/stimilus check",that is only going right back to the golden triangle,with your off-shore purchase.yes,you can vote for change,in the way these importers do business,with your dollars(its the only way to get their attention),if you use your power,thats in your hands/wallet......


----------



## soylent green

btt said:


> it becomes the standard argument,from wal-mart types---seemingly "low" prices,that's good for you---w/o stepping back,and asking about the "high-costs"(long-term impacts/eco-ethics,etc.) involved in bringing it to you,at that "low" price.just remember,when you look at dlskayaks products,here or on ebay,youre talking about products,made in a third world factory,with the associated enviromental/working conditions shortcuts,and artificial manipulation of currency values(so their product,is ALWAYS the cheapest),that add nothing to helping the US balance sheet---i doubt theyre buying anything from the USA,in return.if you want a competive US made product,from a mom and pop company,that actually contribute to the US tax base/work force,check out the standard/custom drybox sizes(and other custom aluminum work) from smaller stateside suppliers,such as ALL METALS WELDING in grand jct,colorado--(970)-243-6310,and others in your local,stateside areas.and no,i have no connection(or profit motive) to that company,so dont bitch at them---just dealt with them,and used their products,happily.the few extra dollars it may cost,will go a long way to contributing,to keeping us,from endlessly having to borrow money from asia/china,so your children can pay off your latest "rebate/stimilus check",that is only going right back to the golden triangle,with your off-shore purchase.yes,you can vote for change,in the way these importers do business,with your dollars(its the only way to get their attention),if you use your power,thats in your hands/wallet......


Do you think these boxes are strong enough for you to stand on?......So you can get on your high horse.


----------



## Shiryas

I have been very happy with my Kitchen Box from them. The second shelf that sets up down below is great.

I will leave my socio/economic/political outlook off this post, it belongs in the eddy.

Quality box + screamin price = more time on the river


----------



## Osprey

Shiryas said:


> I have been very happy with my Kitchen Box from them. The second shelf that sets up down below is great.
> 
> I will leave my socio/economic/political outlook off this post, it belongs in the eddy.
> 
> Quality box + screamin price = more time on the river


Ditto this, I got a new box from Darren a few weeks ago and so far it's perfect. I've compared it to much more expensive boxes from the other places and fail to see much if any difference. I'll stay out of the fray too but my report is it's a great product at a good price with great service.


----------



## dlskayak

*What Ever!!!*



btt said:


> it becomes the standard argument,from wal-mart types---seemingly "low" prices,that's good for you---w/o stepping back,and asking about the "high-costs"(long-term impacts/eco-ethics,etc.) involved in bringing it to you,at that "low" price.just remember,when you look at dlskayaks products,here or on ebay,youre talking about products,made in a third world factory,with the associated enviromental/working conditions shortcuts,and artificial manipulation of currency values(so their product,is ALWAYS the cheapest),that add nothing to helping the US balance sheet---i doubt theyre buying anything from the USA,in return.if you want a competive US made product,from a mom and pop company,that actually contribute to the US tax base/work force,check out the standard/custom drybox sizes(and other custom aluminum work) from smaller stateside suppliers,such as ALL METALS WELDING in grand jct,colorado--(970)-243-6310,and others in your local,stateside areas.and no,i have no connection(or profit motive) to that company,so dont bitch at them---just dealt with them,and used their products,happily.the few extra dollars it may cost,will go a long way to contributing,to keeping us,from endlessly having to borrow money from asia/china,so your children can pay off your latest "rebate/stimilus check",that is only going right back to the golden triangle,with your off-shore purchase.yes,you can vote for change,in the way these importers do business,with your dollars(its the only way to get their attention),if you use your power,thats in your hands/wallet......


Since 2006 FrontierPlay.com has committed 10% of their net profit or 1% of thier Gross Sales, which ever is greater to an organization that provides clean water projects in 34 countries which has affected over 3.5 million people in over 2,500 communities. The Clean Water initiative is an organization where 100% of the money goes directly to clean water projects such as boreholes, water storage and delivery systems. No money is used for administrative or fund raising expense.

In 2 years FrontierPlay has donated over $6,000 to the Clean Water Initiative which is a small way we can say thanks to the world and share in the water we all enjoy!


----------



## Snowhere

Hi Darren,

Can I get a kitchen box in a 36" length? My 13'10" Hyside only measures 37" wide and the 38" listed on your site would not fit.


----------



## dlskayak

Snowhere said:


> Hi Darren,
> 
> Can I get a kitchen box in a 36" length? My 13'10" Hyside only measures 37" wide and the 38" listed on your site would not fit.


Right now we only have 38" length kitchen boxes...sorry.


----------



## btt

dlskayak said:


> Right now we only have 38" length kitchen boxes...sorry.


im stunned/saddened to learn that "one size doesnt fit all",in your very,very rare case.it would seem they would be thrilled to shut down the production line,and build a custom sized one just for you,right now,and ship it to you overnite air-express,at no extra cost;that would be awesome customer service,just like you get w/a custom order at wal mart.couldnt you just cut up your boat,to make it fit this box,to take advantage of this great bargain?


----------



## Matty

Hey BTT,
That computer your typing on, did you have it assembled/made at your local computer store?, of if someone overseas assembled/made it?


----------



## JohnHemlock

btt said:


> im stunned/saddened to learn that "one size doesnt fit all",in your very,very rare case.it would seem they would be thrilled to shut down the production line,and build a custom sized one just for you,right now,and ship it to you overnite air-express,at no extra cost;that would be awesome customer service,just like you get w/a custom order at wal mart.couldnt you just cut up your boat,to make it fit this box,to take advantage of this great bargain?


Hey Kaczinski,
If he wants to shorten up the dry box, perhaps he could borrow whatever it is you are using to grind your axe?

If you want to have a fair trade argument or slag Walmart, visit the CSPAN chat boards or go piss on Mister Sam's headstone. If you want to talk about boating then quit cluttering this thread with incoherent gibberish.


----------



## SummitSurfer

*Not so much.....*

I received the box the day before a long river trip. In my hast to pack it for the next day, I stripped the sticker, glued on some foam and loaded in the truck.
Got on the trip, and the more I looked at it, I realized some things that.....well, didn't make me too happy with my purchase, but it was too late, I had altered the box and couldn't exchange it.
I'm sure Frontier Play would have exchanged it for me had I not altered it but here are somethings I noted about the box that I will have to live with.
Issue 1: The bottom of the box was welded kinda funky and off a little so it doesn't sit flat on the floor, it rocks back and forth. Seems one of the corners is shorter than the rest. The box is not bent, just welded slightly off with .25 inch gap on level floor on front right corner.
Issue 2: The right locking hatch device was installed too high, so the tensioner dial doesn't tighten the lid to the box on that side. My fix is that I had to go to the hardware store and buy thicker foam to put tension on the latch to make it hold and water tight. 
Issue 3: The original foam seal, was old, slightly dry rotted in the front right corner and had lost its ability to "spring back". All in all, old and not very usable foam seal. By old, I mean it was probably older stock and had been compressed for too long without exercising the foam. Now it is permanently indented.
Issue 4: The screws for the latches and two other on the handles are metal flush screws instead of rounded metal cap screws. Had this box been made of wood it would be ok, but the screw heads stick out on the outside of the box. It almost seems as if they ran out of the smooth cap screws and threw some wood flush mount screws that "don't flush mount".
Pros: the thickness of the aluminum is nice and durable, unfortunately the fabrication of this box is kinda "cheap".
All in all, I wouldn't buy this box again because of its cheap assembly and lack of "attention to detail" in the aluminum fabrication. I would use it as a storage box for the back of my truck, but I won't trust my gear to it in a river.

DISCLAIMER: Want to make sure that you all know I didn't contact Frontier Play about my issues, so I didn't give them the chance to make repairs or exchanges, but this was due to my quick modification I knew I couldn't exchange it.
I've purchased things from Frontier Play and have been very pleased with their equipment and customer service in the past.

If you have an eye for details and are particular about quality, I think this box is not for you and you should check out some of the more expensive ones found at other on line retailers. If you are looking for something cheap quick and your on a budget, then this box is for you.

Hope this helps future buyers make the right decision.


****


----------



## cataraftgirl

I did consider Frontier Play for my recent dry box purchase. They weren't able to make a custom size box for me. I went with Partner Steel who made my previous dry box. They do good work, make the box to my specs, the box is made in Pocatello, and their prices are middle of the road compared to most others. I placed my order with Bill on a Wednesday, he called to say it was shipped on Friday, and it was sitting at my door on Monday. It's hard to find those "screaming deals" when you need a box that's not a stock size.
KJ


----------



## uofostinks

soylent green said:


> Do you think these boxes are strong enough for you to stand on?......So you can get on your high horse.


_dude brings up some valid points in a respectful way. Whats your problem dik-nose? Perhaps you are afflicted with "stupid american" syndrome. _


----------



## cdwightman

I have 2 of the larger boxes and 2 captains boxes, all of them used for 25 days so far. I have mixed reviews for them. On the plus size, they are as waterproof as any box out there. They are well designed with 2 rubber seals. The price is unbeatable. 

Now for the downs; They are not made of the same gauge of aluminum as other boxes I have had and used, they are much thinner. For most users this will not be an issue. I did feel that I needed to reinforce the lid on the one I attached a seat to, but that was fairly easy to do.

The major down is the latches. First complaint about them is that they have a loop that sticks out. I think the purpose of it is so you can put a lock on the box. The down side is that when someone is sitting on the box, those loops are right at calf level and cut/scratch their legs. They were so bad I ended up cutting off the loops and filing down what was left. But the main thing is that after 21 days on the river all of my latches were rusting and half either didn't function or have to have a lot of pressure to turn. I ended up replacing all of them with better ones from NRS. Please note, I did not ask Frontier Play to replace the latches (I've heard from others that they were great to work with and replaced any that were rusting). Rather than messing with replacements of the same I opted for the better (IMHO) ones from NRS.

Overall, for the price they are great for most boaters. I would not use for commercial purposes and I would not recommend for those lucky boaters that spend many weeks a year on the river. For the rest of us...I think they are a great alternative to the very spendy boxes made by others. 

Chris


----------



## Big Da

Have 2 medium captain boxes on my rig. Great boxes. Great customer service. You should buy in!


----------



## birdman83

Mad Cow Metal Works out of Bozeman, MT makes custom dryboxes that are bomber. The owner and manufacturer (Todd) will make them to any size, and the materials used are top of the line, with an unbeatable aluminum gauge. He can also make bear-proof boxes for those boaters that spend time in Bear Country. One of the nice things about his boxes are the tabs that are welded on for the purpose of sitting nicely in the frame. I know his boxes and customer service are quality. Check out his site at madcowmetalworks.com. 

Bird


----------



## slavetotheflyrod

dlskayak said:


> Since 2006 FrontierPlay.com has committed 10% of their net profit or 1% of thier Gross Sales, which ever is greater to an organization that provides clean water projects in 34 countries which has affected over 3.5 million people in over 2,500 communities. The Clean Water initiative is an organization where 100% of the money goes directly to clean water projects such as boreholes, water storage and delivery systems. No money is used for administrative or fund raising expense.
> 
> In 2 years FrontierPlay has donated over $6,000 to the Clean Water Initiative which is a small way we can say thanks to the world and share in the water we all enjoy!


Darren,

It's all well and good that you've donated over 6 large to the Clean Water Initiative. Guess what though - there's plenty of companies building their dryboxes in the USA that are equally commited to charitable causes AND choose to employ American workers to produce their product. 

BUY AMERICAN OR LEARN MANDARIN.


----------



## CBrown

I have 13' Star with a DR frame. I needed a custom size box fabricated for my needs. I ended up going with AAA in Denver after checking around. Pay a little more, get a little more. The dry box is awesome. It's not like you replace your drybox every couple of years, spend a little more on a box that will go the distance with you.


----------



## matt cook

I got a 38" box for $190 a year or so ago. It is the best $200 box you can buy, period. I have used it 20+ times with no leaks, but no flips either. If you look it over very closely there are a few spots that look a little strange, but overall it is pretty solid and symmetrical. One of my gaskits began peeling off and tearing within a few uses, but I glued it back and its still on there working great. My latches also began to rust and got to be difficult to turn-I sprayed a little WD-40 on them once, over a year ago and have not had a problem since. There are two different types of screwws attaching the handles and latches but they have not caused me any issues or come loose-purely cosmetic as far as I can tell. The loops on the latches haven't caused me any problems other than getting bent in the truck and having to be straightened out to open the latch. I would call it a budget box that will do the job. It's like an otter or tributary (but for gods sake not a saturn), made so more folks can afford it.


----------



## jerry050321111

I have two of the captains boxes. They seem pretty bombproof. I have mine hanging in my frame by the handles and squeezed together by frame crossbars. I stand/walk on them all the time and have had no problems. I probably have 60 days on them. 

As far as waterproofness. I was plastered sideways on a rock with one of them fully submerged for 5-10 minutes with not a drop of water in it.


----------



## raftus

cdwightman said:


> The major down is the latches. First complaint about them is that they have a loop that sticks out. I think the purpose of it is so you can put a lock on the box. The down side is that when someone is sitting on the box, those loops are right at calf level and cut/scratch their legs. They were so bad I ended up cutting off the loops and filing down what was left. But the main thing is that after 21 days on the river all of my latches were rusting and half either didn't function or have to have a lot of pressure to turn. I ended up replacing all of them with better ones from NRS. Please note, I did not ask Frontier Play to replace the latches (I've heard from others that they were great to work with and replaced any that were rusting). Rather than messing with replacements of the same I opted for the better (IMHO) ones from NRS.
> Chris


The latches on my Frontier Play Dry Box are rusting and a bit hard to turn too. Did the replacement latches from NRS fit the holes from the old frontier play latches? Did you need to buy new hardware (screws/bolts)?

Overall I have been happy with my Frontier Play dry box. It is dry and has taken regular use well. The lid isn't perfectly symmetrically to the boxes body. Other than that and the latches I am quite happy with it.


----------



## randyk

slavetotheflyrod said:


> Darren,
> 
> It's all well and good that you've donated over 6 large to the Clean Water Initiative. Guess what though - there's plenty of companies building their dryboxes in the USA that are equally commited to charitable causes AND choose to employ American workers to produce their product.
> 
> BUY AMERICAN OR LEARN MANDARIN.


Well i have to say i got great service from Darren and a great product at a great price. I did try to buy American made but they were all twice the price with inflated shipping. Darren only charged me $20.00 bucks.
I would also say Darren is an American and also called me directly. I would buy from him again.


----------



## BCJ

The Frontier boxes are good quality, but for my money I prefer to have my boxes custom made to fit the frame/boat set up that I am actually using. My front drybox, e.g., is 44 wide, to exactly fit the inside diameter of the boat, and thereby serve as a replacement for the thwart/crosstube, helping keep the sides of the raft apart. It is also built only 15" tall, about inch less than standard pre-built off the shelf-boxes, which means the profile across the top of my boat is lower, flatter, etc., making for nice surfaces to lay on, sleep on, walk across, etc. My captains boxes, likewise, are the precise dimensions I wanted, and same height as the main drybox, making everything more or less uniform. I like the frontier captain's boxes I had but-for two things: Hinges are bolted on, and thought stainless and all that, sort of rough and tumble compared to a nicely riveted or welded piano hinge and, like another poster said, the latches are somewhat oversized, and also bolted on, not riveted. Rivets and welds make for a smoother profile. Paid more for the custom boxes, but since I boat often and long, figured I'd get exactly what I want instead of an off-the-shelf product. But, otherwise, the Frontier boxes are just as good. Oh, forgot to mention waterproofness - - here's my 2 cents on that - - if you plan to flip and flip often, and are really worried, than worry all you want. I run a dory most of the time, which takes on some water throught the hatches, but a sponge takes care of it. Kayakers sponge out their boats, etc. I think being "waterproof" and all that is oversold. My boxes will leak in a flip or a wrap, but otherwise, they don't take on any water during constant use on most rivers, big and small.


----------



## Avatard

Had a captains box. Seems like a lot of odd sized screws and a funky hinge setup. The latches sucked after lacerating my leg i cut and filed down the lock tabs. Seems like they dont work anywhere near as good as my other boxes, and latches pop open easily. Other than rust forming on the hardware it seemed to work well --- at least as a dry box... 
but i didnt stomp on the lid as the aluminum is not as thick as my other boxes. All my other boxes have reinforced lids which is necessary cause you cant always gingerly step across the lid of your box when the shit is going down

I guess you get what you pay for i'm not overly impressed but didnt feel gyped


----------



## TriBri1

I don't own one but have friends who do. I have not heard any issues with dryness. The latches suck. The hinges are fair. Be careful if you want to weld frame hangers on because it is easy to weld right through the side of the box. I opted to spend the extra $$$ and bought an Eddy Out box and have been 100% happy with it.


----------



## okieboater

90 percent of the time, you get what you pay for.


----------

